# Word for the day denouement



## Josiah (Apr 23, 2015)

denouement
[dey-noo-mahn] 


noun


1. the final resolution of the intricacies of a plot, as of a drama or novel.
2. the place in the plot at which this occurs.
3. the outcome or resolution of a doubtful series of occurrences.


Denouement is derived from a French word called “denoue” that means “to untie”. The denouement is a literary device which can be defined as the resolution of the issue of a complicated plot in fiction. Majority of the examples of denouement show the resolution in the final part or chapter that is often an epilogue.


I learned this word late in life but now I use it all the time and not just about literary works but about life's little dramas.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 23, 2015)

Good morning, Josiah. 

I'm going to try to find a place to use denouement today so people will think I'm smart.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 23, 2015)

That's always my strategy, Shirley. Plus it has that exotic french sound to it.


----------

